# Savory Parmesan Bites



## texasgirl (Apr 19, 2005)

*REC - Savory Parmesan Bites*

I got this from coupon clippings several years ago. They are a big hit anywhere that I take them.

1 8 oz package of cream cheese, softened
1 1/4 cup (5oz) Parmesan cheese, divided
2 cans of crescents
1/4 cup parsley flakes
Pepperoni slices (Depending on how much you like pepperoni, I usually double this and buy the bag of them instead of the air tight sealed package)

Preheat oven to 350
Mix cream cheese, parsley and 1 cup Parmesan until well mixed. Unroll crescent and divide to make 4 rectangles. Spread cheese mixture on the crescents. Lay pepperoni down the long way, overlaying just a little.
Fold both sides of crescents up and towards the middle and pinch together. Slice into 1 inch pieces. Lay on cookie sheet and sprinkle with remaining Parmesan. Bake for 15 minutes or until golden brown.


----------



## PA Baker (Apr 20, 2005)

These sound really good, texasgirl!  Thanks!


----------



## texasgirl (Apr 20, 2005)

Just look out, you won't be able to eat just one!!
 But, that was one thing I loved about being pregnant. You can eat as much as you wanted, and noone would say anything


----------



## QSis (Dec 11, 2005)

texasgirl,

I'm going to make these for Christmas and have a couple of detail questions.

Do you use shredded or grated parmesan?

Am I correct in assuming that you fold the LONG sides of the rectangles into the middle?

I can't really picture these, since I jellyroll so many appetizers.  Does anyone have a photo of them?

Lee


----------



## QSis (Dec 11, 2005)

Also, do you think pecorino romano would be an okay substitute for the parm?  I have a huge chunk of it.

Lee


----------



## texasgirl (Dec 11, 2005)

I don't know about the other cheese, truthfully, I've never tasted it. I use frated, but, i don't think it matters, since the cheese mixes with the cream cheese and melts. You won't really jellyroll them, the sides will meet in the middle and pressed together instead of folding over each other. You'll like them. I'll try to find a picture of them for you.


----------



## texasgirl (Dec 11, 2005)

This is close to what I make. I've never used the red pepper.  Hmm, that might be good.


----------



## QSis (Dec 27, 2005)

Okay, I made the Savory Parmesan bites for two branches of the family this Christmas, and they are easy, delicious, and were a big hit! 

Thanks, texasgirl - it's a keeper!

Note, one package of crescent rolls makes about 24 appetizers the way I cut them in the picture. 

Lee

P.S. The other appetizers in the Lazy Susan are muenster cheese chunks, broiled linguica chunks, a lox, bagel, and "smear" canape, with jardiniere in the center.


----------



## texasgirl (Dec 27, 2005)

QSis said:
			
		

> Okay, I made the Savory Parmesan bites for two branches of the family this Christmas, and they are easy, delicious, and were a big hit!
> 
> Thanks, texasgirl - it's a keeper!
> 
> ...


 

I knew you would like them!! They are soooo goooood 
Now, I have no idea what the rest of your stuff is. I don't know what any of what you said I'm not real up on all the good foods. what is it and what's the recipe??


----------



## QSis (Dec 27, 2005)

Well, let's see, tex:

Muenster cheese is a creamy, moist, mild cheese. Some is domestic, some is imported from Europe.

Linguica is a spicy Portuguese sausage, similar to chourico or chorizo.

Jardiniere was a store-bought jar of pickled vegs.  Judging by the name, I'm guessing it originated in France.  I haven't done it yet, but I plan to make it myself.

The salmon canapes were toasted bagel slices, smeared with a cream cheese mixture, topped with smoked salmon, a slice of cucumber that had been marinated in vinegar and dill.  A taste of New York City.

I'm big on U.S. regional and international cooking!

Lee


----------



## texasgirl (Dec 27, 2005)

mmmmmmm, that sounds good!! I've never eaten smoked salmon. I do like chorizo though! Thank you!!


----------

